# looking for a new boat



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

with a heavy heart, i will be giving up my trophy for a smaller, easier to tow boat..  he's been a great friend for many, many years and caught more walleye than i can count. BUT, its time for me to downsize a little.

so im looking at all aluminum boats.. i am buying new.. dont want anything larger than 17' and it needs to have a full windshield.. any suggestions?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Two thoughts Tom- Lundy would be a good one to talk to to about Lund boats, he's got a lot of experience with them on Erie.

Other than Lund, I know that Ranger has a VS 1780 model with a walk-thru windshield. 
These are two of the top namebrands IMO.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Why only 17 big difference between 17 and even 18


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

EZ, check out Hewes-Craft. I always liked those boats. You don't see many if any on Erie but they are built to handle big water.
I fished off one at Lake Cumberland a couple of times...nice dry ride and they are strickly fishing boats.
Only issue i see is finding a dealer in the mid-west.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Why only 17 big difference between 17 and even 18


garage space


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Stop down at Ravenna Marine and talk to Tamara about Crestliner. She is knowledgeable , helpful and will make you a good deal. Crestliners were made in the same plant as Lund, not sure if they still are. They are all welded construction. I bought a new Kodiac 167 from her in 2012 it is a great boat inland and does not cower in the least on Erie. Very dry little boat not too bad a ride but you can tell it is lighter than a glass or 20+ footer. However I can run 10 miles out troll and run back on 6 gallons of gas. Runs about 25 MPH with 3 fatso's their gear and other equip on a 40 HP Merc.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ruminator said:


> Two thoughts Tom- Lundy would be a good one to talk to to about Lund boats, he's got a lot of experience with them on Erie.
> 
> Other than Lund, I know that Ranger has a VS 1780 model with a walk-thru windshield.
> These are two of the top namebrands IMO.


thanks Jim, i really like the new ranger tin boat, but im not a big fan of the dash, who wants a $300 fish finder right in the middle of the dash? theres no room to mount anything else.. it is a great name, but poor design IMO..


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Hook N Book said:


> EZ, check out Hewes-Craft. I always liked those boats. You don't see many if any on Erie but they are built to handle big water.
> I fished off one at Lake Cumberland a couple of times...nice dry ride and they are strickly fishing boats.
> Only issue i see is finding a dealer in the mid-west.


Cabela's at Hammond, Indiana was selling them as well as the Marine sales just across the line at Burnham, Illinois. They are terrific boats but somewhat pricey. Again all welded aluminum plate and diamond plate. Built like battleships. I have not seen one under 20ft though.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> EZ, check out Hewes-Craft. I always liked those boats. You don't see many if any on Erie but they are built to handle big water.
> I fished off one at Lake Cumberland a couple of times...nice dry ride and they are strickly fishing boats.
> Only issue i see is finding a dealer in the mid-west.


man, Rodney, thoose are some sweet rigs, i do like the sportsman, put a bow cover on that bad boy and im taking on 5-7's.. it does the same thing my trophy does . but not exactly what im after. id like something with a front deck for spring crappie.. 

http://www.hewescraft.com/index.php/freshwater-river-lake-boats/sportsman/


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Just get a Ranger to match your hat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Call Steve @ Knox marine. Have a very good experience with them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fishin Finatic said:


> Call Steve @ Knox marine. Have a very good experience with them.


i have no idea where thats at or who he is? im not for looking for a salesman, im looking for some input on a rig that one of my fellow members have fished from.. and why they do..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom,

I'm sure that are a lot of good aluminum boats that would serve you needs. There are so many different layouts and models from each manufacturer that it will really come down to what you want out of the boat and your primary intended uses.

I have owned two Lunds only because I like what they offer me and my uses, I like that they hold their resale as least as good as any aluminum boat company and better than some. I like the fact that if my boat gets swamped on Erie or anywhere else it will not sink and will stay level in the water.

I realize you want to purchase new, but depreciation on a boat is huge in the early years of ownership. If you plan on keeping it for a while that shouldn't hurt you however.

I purchased my two Lunds used. As much as I wanted to purchase new I just couldn't justify the price difference and immediate depreciation. Since I wasn't financing the long terms and low interest on new boat loans didn't play into my decisions.

I'm sure you would be happy with most any of the top line aluminum boat manufacturers if you find a specific model you like, well almost any. One seems to sink more than the others

Since you want new, hit a boat show, pick one out and sign, with blood, on the dotted line.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Kim, i remember fishing in yours, if i remember right, it took MY blood to finally catch a reef walleye... hmmmm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Just get a Ranger to match your hat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


i see you'd like to dance on the edge tonight my friend....


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bought my lund 1775 pro V in 1993 and I,ve worn out two main motors , I<M for lund . resale is great. but I think you need to hit the boat shows.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If I were looking at 17s the stratos glass rig would be very high on my list. Do it all boat and affordable
http://www.stratosboats.com/model.cfm?name=1760DV


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im really looking at a tin boat bro..


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Tom,
My friend Juan More Fish has had two Alumacraft's in a row. He now has a Alumacraft 2013 competitor 175. He really is sold on the Alumacraft boat. I have been in it a few times and it is hard to get wet in. Two live wells and nice storage in the boat. Maybe he will speak up on this.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

EZ, I have a 170 Superfisherman with a 115 4 stroke Merc. Runs 40mph., has a full windshield, it's deep and 8' 4" wide.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I have owned 3 Lowe tin boats and never had a problem with them. I also run a Ranger Bass boat (fiberglass) and love it too.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mach1cj said:


> EZ, I have a 170 Superfisherman with a 115 4 stroke Merc. Runs 40mph., has a full windshield, it's deep and 8' 4" wide.


thats what im talking about, you got any covers? i mean windshields or wrap around plastic.


----------



## Holiday (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know where you fish but you can't go wrong with a Lund.I have an 18 foot, full windshield, and can handle Erie and the smaller reservoirs just fine.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Second the Alumacraft. I have a 175 (18 foot) walkthru with 2XHull. very heavy and sturdy, with a 150 it goes almost 50 absolutely loaded to the max. Also trolls great with a T-8. I've had it about 5 years. Plenty of storage, rod storage. parma marine was advertising a new one on clist, just boat , no motor, no goodies if you have to have new. I'd at least look at them. You're welcome to pop over to my place and look at mine. pm me if interested. I'm in Macedonia. It's in a boathouse shed right now but I can pull the cover off. It's the perfect two-man boat in my opinion. I fish Musky and walleye mostly. Do a lot of trolling, but the forward platform is huge so I can throw too. Good luck.


Found the link.

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bod/4830652949.html


Well, if you follow the link in that link to Parma Marine it looks like it comes with a 60 HP etec for that price. 

MikeC


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well.. I'm a Lund guy. My first was a 1775 Pro V. Spectacular boat, never failed me. As a matter of fact, another OGF'r bought it from me and is still enjoying it. Beautiful boat. 
You are right about the size though. I went from the 1775 to an 1875, it is much larger all the way around. Harder to tow, move around the garage and to handle on the water. My next one will be smaller.....

I have bought both lunds for the layout. I don't know of another boat that has things set up the way I like them. Both boats have been solid and not many complaints. Transom was an issue on the first one, they have since went to a lifetime warranty. On this one the seat posts are crap. Maybe they have corrected that since 2013.

I fish both inland and Erie, hence the pro v model. The ride was wet in the first one but in this one with the full windshield it's never an issue. 

Alumacraft has a different angle on the bow and might be a little smoother on the Big lake. Cant say for sure... Generally speaking I think you will see more of those on Erie. Lunds seem to rule more in the mid-west. 

Regardless..... I love the Lund and would buy another.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Just a note, if you ever dock it, aluminum boats can have electrolysis issues, which can eat the rivet heads. But off the trailer you shouldn't have any probs. Bigger than you want, but I had the Starcraft 22' deep v5 hull w 140 Johnson OB. Awesome Erie boat, but get the electric winch for your trailer!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From a Trophy to a 17 footer? WOW, Tom!
I have followed these aluminum boats for a very long time and trust me, "if" you go the 17 Ft route, you "might" only be happy with the StarCraft. Really, you could put everyone else's 17 "INSIDE" the StarCraft and not see the other boat! The first one I actually saw live, I could not believe it was only 17 feet! It is enormously deep-and WIDE! Get the swing away trailer tongue and you're set to go! Go to Vic"s and check it out-SOON.


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

EZ

I have a Lund 1800 Fisherman, 2006 model, bought it new in 2007. With a 150hp Honda it will fit in my garage with about 5 inches to spare. It is 245 inches, with the collapseable tongue. Of course i had to remove the living room drywall from the garage side so that the motor fits within the 3 foot square cutout on the garage side. Good luck, sorry to hear that the trophy is done.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

being a previous and current owner of many boats, I would put the quality of the Alumacraft up against the Lund any day of the week. Not only that but the Alumacraft is more cost effective than Lund. 

I also like the StarCraft's. They have the best design when it comes to fishing and storage. I just bought a super fisherman 2100 and will be selling my 196. Prior to that I ran a Alumacraft 186 trophy. Though I love the Alumacraft and still fish on it (I became friends with Clint who bought it lol) I would choose the StarCraft over the Alumacraft. Reason being is the StarCraft has a ton of storage. The glove box alone on the StarCraft is larger than any storage area on the Alumacraft. I fish Lake Erie regularly and Canadian small lakes a few times a year. With all that storage I always have all of my gear with me no matter what species I am targeting, no matter what body of water, no matter what method troll, cast, drift etc. The size of the StarCraft will handle any lake I choose to fish. My 196 was mangeable to where I could handle it myself if need be and it was launchable at the small Canadian lakes that do not have concrete launches and sometimes no dock either. 

Not familiar with Stracrafts smaller boats but I have heard some good things about their starweld line. Vics had a few boats in your range at the boat show. I also seen the Alumacraft, crestliner, and G3 at the show.

good luck and enjoy the search


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a Alumacraft 175, competitor. with windshield, and canopy,115HP, mercury. Love it,the best thing its a dry ride. Plenty of storage. This is my 2nd Alumacraft. they are wide boats, and very STABLE on the lake erie.They can take waves very good. No problem.I have been on my buddies lund which is a nice boat, but was a wet ride.but is a nice boat. I will not buy any other tin boat unless its a Alumacraft! period. If you want a reference i have a name and number, and he can get you he best deal. Juan I have pics if you like.



ezbite said:


> i have no idea where thats at or who he is? im not for looking for a salesman, im looking for some input on a rig that one of my fellow members have fished from.. and why they do..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the replys, please keep them coming. ive looked at a few ive found online, in fact i just got back from battlecreek MI, (4 and a half hr drive one way) it looked great online, the seller said everything i wanted to hear over the phone. then i saw the rig.... the seller was less than honest. if theres only 25 hrs on the rig and it always been garage kept, the seats shouldnt be faded by the sun and the prop should have paint... ill keep looking.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

An 18' Lund fisherman may fit in your garage. Worth a look. Great all around boat and should fit your needs. Fished in some less than ideal fall conditions in the one Frank M. currently owns with Goolies. Snap on bow cover kept the front dry and full windshield with bimini and curtains kept us reasonably so. I did see some threads mentioning transom core rot on fairly new models. Maybe research that too.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

EZ,

Not sure if you are wanting a new one or not, but I picked up an older 1988 Nordic Crestliner in Michigan 3 years ago. It is the perfect boat for me. Welded hull that doesn't leak a drop. Split windshield with bimini top. It is perfect for two people walleye fishing. My buddy had the same style boat several years ago. Check them out if you are looking for a used one. 

Moondog


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I had a crestliner 1650 fishawk but it only had the side console. It can be ordered with full windshield. All welded hull roomy for a 17 footer. Very smooth ride. Would handle a 115 I think. I moved up to the 20 ft crestliner and love it. The fishawk is a sweet little boat. Inland lakes , Erie with 2ft or less , it's light when trailering and it used to fit in my garage!!!!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

just keep lookin you will find the boat that will fit your needs! it took me 3 months to find the boat we liked. got a sea nymph gls 19.5 Very NICE SHAPE! Very well taking care of. and deep sides! I wanted something easy to trailer to go to skeeter and big enough to head up to erie. and very impressed how she handles the big waves. I found mine on c.l...


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

EZ, your best bet is to go up to the boat show at the IX center and look at all of the new models of aluminum boats. The best prices of the year are at the boat show. They give a lot of extras and price reductions for people that buy at the boat show. You will get the best price there and most of the bells and whistles will be at reduced prices there... JMO


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Tom...I would think either the Lund or Starcraft would be the way to go. Has what you need and even at 17ft you can hit Erie as well as Mosquito or other inland lakes. I agree with Lundy that I would look used. Lund Fisherman and the Starcraft Superfisherman would be my choices. I have the 1800 Lund Fisherman and it has served me well. Solid boat and lots of storage. Good luck on your search. There is always George's boat to jump in untill you find what you want.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Several years ago my father retired and we went half n half on a 16' LOWE aluminum....good points: all welded haul...very wide beam(7') ....very stable boat ,even on erie in 4 foot waves....bad points: a lot of screws seem to come loose on that boat..seat screws, dashboard screws etc...... I'm overall satisfied with it but if I had the chance to do it over..I woulda bought a LUND or a CRESTLINER...


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Have you looked at Starwelds at Vic's? I have the 20 ft version and love it. If a Lund or Starcraft are too expensive, the Starwelds are a great option.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I've had 7 good seasons of fishing in my Lowe FM175 walk through tin boat. I think they are decent and we're few $K less than alumacraft or lund,but not sure anymore.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

If you plan on fishing Erie along with inland lakes and want a boat with deep sides I'd go with the Starcraft Superfisherman or Alumacraft Trophy series. There are a lot of good boats out there and you just need to find the one that is right for you. I've fished out of ohiojmj's lowe and wouldn't hesitate on buying one. I fish out of a Starcraft Fishmaster 196 and it's the perfect boat for me.


----------



## garymbra (Jan 12, 2013)

Have you looked at North River Boats? I have a 18'6 seahawk and it has been the best boat I've ever owned. All welded, heavy gauge aluminium and not a rivet to be found. This boat fishes every weekend on erie, and a few weekends on Ontario. I think theres a dealer in Freemont Oh. Good luck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

garymbra said:


> Have you looked at North River Boats? I have a 18'6 seahawk and it has been the best boat I've ever owned. All welded, heavy gauge aluminium and not a rivet to be found. This boat fishes every weekend on erie, and a few weekends on Ontario. I think theres a dealer in Freemont Oh. Good luck!


north rivers are built like tanks for sure, i dont think they make a 17'


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i got up to the IX center today and saw a lot of sweet boats. id like to thank Gary Zart for showing me the sweet starcrafts. i think now ive got it nailed down to 2 makes. starcraft and alumacraft. these 2 makers just seemed to have it set up how i want and i just felt good behind the wheel. i looked at all the others i could find. G3, crestliner, lund. all the new boats were nice, some just not my thing for the price, i even found one i was seriously looking at online that has a 9 gallon livewell.lol. what in the hell am i going to do with a 9 gallon livewell??


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

ezbite said:


> what in the hell am i going to do with a 9 gallon livewell??


That will hold a lot of your favorite beverages!&#127867;


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll chime in here just because I own one and love it...

Starweld by Starcraft 1800DC with a 135HP HO Etec... EFI Suzuki Kicker...

They also offer a 20 foot version...

Can't speak of how it handles big water but it is an excellent all-around machine...

Not sure what you want to do with it but here's my version of what it can do for you...

I equipped it with the 135HO Etec (It's a De-Tuned 150 6 Cyl--148HP at the prop shaft)
Terrova 80lb w/I-Pilot 60" Shaft
Lowrance HDS7 Gen 2 Touch on Dash in Ram Mount
728 Bird up front in Ram Mount (Came Standard)
30A 3 Bank Charger
Suzuki EFI Kicker Tapped to 27 Gal Main Fuel Tank
Bimini Top (Lifesaver in the heat)
Panther Steering Kit Linked to Main Engine
Soon to be I-Troll installed

Top Speed is right at 50MPH with BOTH Livewells full
We ski, tube and kneeboard (Kicker is removed in 5 minutes due everything is set up for quick disconnect)
Rear bench drops down into casting platform for casting
Bow cushions removeable for casting platform

I fish Muskie, both trolling and casting...We fish bass and walleye...We hit crappie hard in the spring...This thing does everything you could possibly imagine doing EXCEPT allow 2 people casting off the front platform (It's only 18 foot long)...

Here's a picture with Rear Bench Seat down for Casting Platform...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I checked out the starwelds at the boat show, nice boats for the cost for sure. Man there's so many nice boats out there it's mind boggling sometimes. I'm still undecided, but close.

What's everyone think about the evinrude E-tec 90hp HO motor. I honestly can't find anything bad in print about it anywhere.


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

That boat you see in the picture had a 90 Etec on it on the lot...I had them put my 135 HO Etec on it because for me it was under powered when its Max HP Rating is 150...The 90 and 135 use the same Controls so none of the cables and throttle changed...

Per the SAE, manufacturers can have Prop Shaft HP ratings +/- 10% of the sticker on the engine...90 is 4 Cyl...135 is the 6 Cyl 150HP with a de-tuned EMM to produce 148 HP at the prop which is taking advantage of all 10% on the high side...SLICK...

Etec's are great engines...Nowadays it's hard to not find a good engine...I was initially interested in a 4 Stroke 150HP Merc and changed my mind when reading up on the Etec's...Read this...http://www.boattest.com/engine-review/Evinrude/21000084_E-TEC-135-H-O-_2014

Also...DO NOT let a dealer tell you they can't change the engine from a 90 to a 135 because they can't get a boat from Starweld without an engine...That's BS...I made my dealer CALL his Starweld Rep and ask...And they CAN get a boat without an engine and hang that 90 on it...Using the 135's Controls and throttle...That was a deal killer for me...

Also...Don't let anyone tell you the Etec drinks alot of oil during the 1st 20 hours...My EMM is set to use XD100 oil ONLY...It's $40 a gallon but after using it all year the oil tank in the back is still half full...During the 1st 20 hours the EMM floods the engine with extra oil just like when it's winterizing itself, which is slick as heck...A couple throttle movements and it's winterized...Takes about 3 minutes...People will look at you when the boats on the trailer at the ramp with engine still in water and you're revving the engine in Fast Idle...The comment you'll get is "What the Hell are you doing?"...LOL...

One more thing...You have to TELL the Dealer to set the EMM for XD100 oil use because they come from manufacturer set at XD50...100 is the top line oil and I baby this bad boy so it gets the BEST of EVERYTHING!!!

Look for a Spring Deal from Evinrude...I bought mine the 29th of March 2014 and caught a 3+3 Warranty Deal...6 Year Warranty!!!


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

One more tidbit for ya'...

The Starweld comes with an AM-FM Stereo...On waters I fish I can't get reception so I pulled it and sold it...Bought a new Stereo with the Sirius XM Module and now I rock on the water!!!

And get the BUNK TRAILER like you see in my picture...It is soooo easy to drive right up to the front roller when launching/pulling by yourself...

I hope my long winded responses are helping you...These Starwelds are much less expensive than the Lunds and Crestliner Sportfish's...I was dead set on a 1850 Sportfish until I saw my Starweld on the lot and the price...

You did good going to a boat show...Try looking for an RV...THAT will drive you even nuttier...LOL...


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

If you go this route and want a Bimini Top with Boot made, let me know and I'll get you the number of the Amish guy that made mine...For about $400...

He also made me a trailerable black canvas cover because the nice one that comes with the boat isn't rated for high speed trailering...

He's down by Rocky Fork Lake...

When I took the boat to him I had him get in the boat with me and I showed him exactly what I wanted in the Bimini...You'll be glad you got one the 1st time you're out in 90 degree heat or the sky's open up...

I had him make mine a bit longer so it extended over the windshields and kept the sun off me when sitting at the helm...It also stands up when stowed with the boot on it and it looks like a Radar Arch...It folds down and stows behind the bench seat and when it's up it quickly goes forward and lays across the bow in front of the windshield...A MUST have when trolling for Musky and a fish hits...

One note...When it's laying across the bow up front DO NOT THROTTLE UP because the wind will catch it and it will quickly fly over your head and end up behind you...Found that out the hard way...LOL...


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2014-Starweld-1800-102309793

See that Bimini Top? It's JUNK and won't keep the sun or rain off you...That's why I had mine extended over the windshield...

I'd also upgrade the 55lb trolling motor to a 24V 80lb with a 60" Shaft...Add the 2nd battery for the trolling motor...And I-Pilot with remote...The anchor mode is superb...With that, if it wasn't a regulation I wouldn't even have an anchor in the boat...

And that Humminbird 728 on the dash can be moved up front by the trolling motor...That's what I had my dealer do and added the HDS7 Touch on the dash...

The battery charger fits perfectly under the dash and my plug is right by the throttle...

I caught all kinds of rebates last spring...

Double Etec Warranty to 6 years...
$300 on the HDS7
$30 on the Minnkota Charger
$200 on the 80lb Minnkota Terrova w/ I-Pilot
$300 on the Suzuki Kicker

Make sure you write down the Serial Number of the Charger BEFORE installing it because you can't see it after it's installed...


----------



## DnD (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW...Just looked at the Evinrude site and now thru March 31 they have the Warranty Promotion extending the warranty to SEVEN YEARS!!!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

My Starweld 20 handles Lake Erie well... Can't speak to the 1800 though. Mine has the 115 Mercury and goes 37 in calm water. I would have an SXT if it wasn't so expensive, this is a nice trade off 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a Lowe 1605 with a 25 hp on it pulls like a dream, windshield on console. I get out on Erie with her about 8-10 times per year. I live within a hour of the ramp so I can pick my days for fishing erie. 3 foot waves are no fun in any boat, just safer in larger craft. The folding trailer tongue can save you about 3 feet in a garage setting, allowing for a larger craft. At the time this was the largest boat to buy and still get in one side of a 2 car garage. I only fish me and another guest, 3 is a crowd.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

weekender#1 you are on my ignore list, yes you know why. i cant see what you wrote, so i ask you to please not reply to my thread now or in the future.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

DnD said:


> WOW...Just looked at the Evinrude site and now thru March 31 they have the Warranty Promotion extending the warranty to SEVEN YEARS!!!!


i saw that too


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> From a Trophy to a 17 footer? WOW, Tom!
> 
> I have followed these aluminum boats for a very long time and trust me, "if" you go the 17 Ft route, you "might" only be happy with the StarCraft. Really, you could put everyone else's 17 "INSIDE" the StarCraft and not see the other boat! The first one I actually saw live, I could not believe it was only 17 feet! It is enormously deep-and WIDE! Get the swing away trailer tongue and you're set to go! Go to Vic"s and check it out-SOON.



Tom, one thing you will notice on Erie in an aluminum boat vs Fiberglas-being much lighter!, and with high, deep sides(sails), on a "windy day", you will have a fit trying to keep it going straight at slow(trolling) speeds powered by a rear kicker. I had a Sylvan 22' Offshore once and could not leave the wheel with several line counters out. Perhaps a strong bow-mounted electric with programmable direction capability(pretty std. now!) will resolve this problem but that's something you need to take into consideration!


----------

